# SILVER DOLLAR Pure Rye Whiskey??



## Nu_B_2_bottles (Jul 27, 2006)

Judging from the screw top this is a fairly recent bottle. however I have not been able to find any information on it. Please let me know anything you may know about this one. 
 Thanks!


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 28, 2006)

I have one of these with the cap and labels intact, very pretty, the labels are printed with Morgan silver dollars on them.  While I can not find it at the moment, must be in a box, it was from the 1930's.
    They made alot of great embossed flasks right after the end of Prohibition, such as this one, Lincoln Inn, 4 Aces, Golden Wedding (carnival glass, embossed bell), and others that I have forgotten.  Very pretty.


----------



## Nu_B_2_bottles (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank You NYCFlasks! I thought it was a really decorative bottle and could not understand why I could not find any information. If it was indeed made in the 1930s that would definetly explain a lot of the difficulty I was having. Again, Thank You Sir!


----------

